# Prokofiev 5th symphony at the Proms



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Last night I listened to the very best live performance of Prokofiev's 5th symphony that I've ever heard. Unfortunately I wasn't actually in the Albert Hall, but listening to the BBC Radio 3 live broadcast.
It was the BBC Symphony Orchestra under their principal conductor Sakari Oramo.
The attention to detail, pacing, dynamics, quirks...everything gelled together perfectly. Did anyone else hear this performance?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah, i heard it too. Although im not usually a huge fan of Prokofiev's symphonies, i found the performance really convincing, like you. I like it when a recording can do that for me. Nezet-Seguin didnt convince me with his account of the same symphony, some years ago, at the Proms.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I hopefully will get an opportunity to hear this performance in some rebroadcast. I'll keep an ear out for it.
The Prokofiev Fifth has long been a favorite symphony of mine, and my favorite work by its Russian composer. My favorite version remains that of the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati, a recording I have on a Mercury Wing vinyl disc, STEREO SRW 18081. A stunning performance which convinces me that the Prokofiev Fifth is one of the great symphonies of the 20th century and a fitting rival with Shostakovich's Fifth as the great "Russian" symphony of the century.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Listened to the broadcast on BBC3. It was a terrific reading, one of the better live performances I've ever heard. But don't feel bad about not being there live - I've been to RAH and frankly, the radio relays have better sound, more detail and more impact than sitting there. It's a barn - too large for sound to really make an impact. If you stand the Arena, up front, you get a bigger thrill. But otherwise, it's not a very good auditorium.


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

I look forward to giving it a listen, on demand @

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0bf4kvq


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

Merl said:


> Yeah, i heard it too. Although im not usually a huge fan of Prokofiev's symphonies, i found the performance really convincing, like you. I like it when a recording can do that for me. Nezet-Seguin didnt convince me with his account of the same symphony, some years ago, at the Proms.


Curiously, I found the reverse. It was Nezet-Seguin's performance with the Rotterdam that switched me on to Prokofiev's other symphonies in the first place!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I love Oramo's recording of the piece, too.


----------

